# Rage of Bahamut (Smart Phone/Ipad Card Based Game)



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everybody i searched in Google to see if a thread about this game was already made and nothing came up. Which is weird since apparently this game is pretty popular i don't know, so if there is one please post the link and a mod can just close this thread. 







Rage of Bahamut is a card game where you design a deck of 5 cards. You get to choose between three races who have unique strengths: Gods(defense), Demons (attack), and Man (balanced). You will find cards through questing, game events, and participating in an order. You have 3 stats: stamina, attack, and defense. You can raise these stats up by questing or by friending players.

This game is simple but to me very addicting, i love card games. Even if your not the game card type i say give the game i try i think you will like it. If you do decide to play here is a referral code that you put in at the end of the tutorial* whg87630*, it gives you a Rare card and extra In-game currency. Also my Name in the game is Takimar if you want to look me up.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 17, 2012)

I find this game strangely addicting.

I'm currently using the "Castle in the Sky" event's pay increase to finance my enhancement efforts.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 29, 2013)

Turns out it is popular enough for an anime adaptation.


----------

